# Penn 545 pros and cons



## Lonewolf31

You guys have been alot of help.I've learned so much from this site.Im a diehard sportsman so it's very important to know details and tricks before I fish or hunt an area.I'm not rich so I do some research before buying.
I'll be surf and pier fishing.this rig is for handleing the bigunns.
lookin at 545gs penn and 11' penn powerstick
good setup?


----------



## Railroader

The 545 is not really meant to be a surf casting reel, but having said that, it does cast well. I've been using a 545 on a Heavy OM for several years. 

You'll just have to put in some practice to be able to make it work to it's potential. The big spool is hard to get moving, and once you do, it doesn't wanna stop...use at least an 8 oz payload, and get control of the reel before splashdown.


----------



## outfishin28

Just buy you a 525MAG, and upgrade the drag. That will handle just about anything in the surf in SC, except those big ole' bull sharks.


----------



## chumrunner

just my .02, but I love my Daiwa sl-x40sha. It's not magged, but the brakes on it are great and if I can cast it without blowing it up anybody can. Also has more line cap and a louder clicker than the 525. You should be able to whip anything in SC with a good combo of braid backing and mono top-shot.


----------



## Lonewolf31

I give up...Im goin with spinning tackle.can get two daiwa emcast combos 12' with ecs6000 reels with 320yrd cap. 25lbs for $160.
remember the old syin "keep it simple. stupid"


----------



## clinder

Ill tell ya if ya fish alot you will be better down the road to stretch your pocket a little and reap the benifits of the long term durability of a reel. Especially a salt water reel!! but then again very few here listen to any of my advice. You can check my profile and posting history since the begining though and decided for yourself. Ive seen to many lower priced spinning reels get slap burnt up by bull reds and sharks especially if you buy one without a baitrunner and rely on tightning and loosening your drag for a bait runner. This process greatly reduces the time and quality of function of the drag washer. You can extend the life of it by removing it and flipping it over but its still gonna fail. I say at least foot for a spinning rig that has a baitrunner. By thats just my useless opinion! Most never see it fail though because its gonna happen on the night that you hook into 7-10 or more 48-50in+ reds chunkin 12oz. plus a whole 5-6in blue crab in one night and in our neck of the woods thats a rare claim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Trust me though bud if you do get a chance at that you dont want your gear failin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lonewolf31

Gregs saves the day!!!!! Combo deal daiwa 30 sha wit om12sc...$199.00...great price. looks like a great setup


----------



## clinder

Got a bait runner??opcorn:


----------



## eaglesfanguy

clinder said:


> Got a bait runner??opcorn:


 LOL 


Go conventional!!! I can toss my turd water pretty far.. And my Penn old schools....

But then again.. im not as hardcore as some of you guys.. Im a Pier guy.. Lazy:fishing:


----------



## Trout MAn

I myself would go with a penn 9500 reel with a 11 foot Beef stick for surf fishing....awsome set up the reel runs 165 @ bass pro shop, and the rrod runs 19-25 there also ...id also go with80-100lb high vis yellow power pro.....you wont be let down i have this same set up let Bass pro spool the reel for ya and put ya some mono backing....Holdddddddddd on


----------



## Lonewolf31

Alot of good points.I cant make up my mind on the daiwa sha 30 or the penn 545 gs.kinda leanin on the 545 for the line cap.Those big bulls are fun to catch.but its alot of work runnin up and down the surf with a ambass 6000!!!

I've been casting baitcasters all my life. pretty good with the thumb control.but I am goin with the om12sc..cant go wrong there.


----------

